# Boo!



## caffeine_demon (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi guys.

as you may have guessed - I'm new here!  was diagnosed a few days before xmas (bg was 17!  )

been put on metformin - 2 * 500ng a day (waited til after xmas to start that) and have had my first check with the diabetics nurse

had the usual money saving "no need for a glucose meter" thing, and am going to look around boots tomorrow.

been following the diet recommended on 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineShop/Food-and-activity/Eating-well-with-Type-2-diabetes---NEW/

And have read 
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5836

and have just ordered gretchen's book..

still loads of diety questions though!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi there caffiene and a warm welcome think you posted last week if i remember rightly? sounds like you have had a good look around this place so you will already know how great this forum is x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum  Sounds like you have got off to a good start and are rightly sceptical about the 'no need to test' nonsense! Remember that it's a learning process, so don't expect overnight success and try to make changes you are going to be able to stick with. Make a good record of what you eat and when and gradually build up a picture of what works for you.

Have you also spotted this Useful Links thread:
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

Thee's a link at the bottom of that for a free meter if you can wait for it (mine arrived in about two weeks)

Hopefully we should be able to answer your questions, so fire away


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I hope we can help!

Andy


----------



## alisonz (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Caffeine. Like you I was told I don't need a meter I filled in the form from Abbots and my meter arrived within a few days, neat little piece of kit too. I also have Gretchen Beckers book, again, well worth it. You'll find the people on here great and supportive and full of good friendly advice so make use of it.


----------



## KateR (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## traceycat (Jan 4, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2011)

i think i have might have welcomed you last week with my diary eating habits ?? but welcome again x


----------



## Klocky (Jan 7, 2011)

had the usual money saving "no need for a glucose meter" thing, and am going to look around boots tomorrow.


Hi there and welcome to the forum.

Did you find a meter?  If not I bought this one:

http://www.pharmacylink.co.uk/productdetail/GlucoRx_blood_glucose_monitoring_system_/22-94-134X2152

because the test strips are only ?9.85 plus postage for 50.  Only difference I found between this and my Freestyle Lite was that you dont test the first bit of blood you get out, you have to wipe that off and use the second bit, and it gives me a smiley face if my levels are ok and a frowny if they're not


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome!


----------

